# furmark as artifact tester



## specks (Mar 7, 2011)

Can i use furmark to test my gpu for artifacts?
How long do i run it?


----------



## erixx (Mar 7, 2011)

beware of overheating! never leave it running without Adult Supervision! 

let it run until temps stay stable (and not over lets say, 80ºC)


----------



## MRCL (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes you can but bear in mind that furmark stresses your GPU like no game does.
I used to run it until the max temperature leveled out and didn't rise anymore.* Then I let it run like that for like 10 to 15 minutes. If there are no artifacts then, you're pretty much safe.

*That is if it doesn't already overheat lol


----------



## specks (Mar 9, 2011)

My temps dont go more than 65C. I got the temp for running furmark after about 15mins and no artifacts. Is this good?


----------



## erocker (Mar 9, 2011)

specks said:


> My temps dont go more than 65C. I got the temp for running furmark after about 15mins and no artifacts. Is this good?



15 minutes is more than enough. Sounds good.


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 10, 2011)

also it all depends on whether you want to be game stable or benchmark stable
most benches will clear even if you artifact in furmark within the first minute
if you want ideal FPS, do as MRCL suggested and get it to max temp, then push it until you don't artifact within the first 5 minutes, that should get you higher clocks while remaining 100% game stable


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 10, 2011)

erocker said:


> 15 minutes is more than enough. Sounds good.



I agree, 10-15 mins is more than plenty.

@'flesher

Throw me a pm; How you been? 

Sorry for the off-topic....


----------

